# Help! My new iPad won't connect to the internet



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have received a work-issued iPad. I was able to connect to the internet all week on the school wifi, and in the evenings in the hotel I stay in. Today I came home, synced to my iTunes account, but the apps that require an internet connection cannot connect. I get the message that it requires an active internet connection. My home wifr shows a connection in the upper left hand corner. It is a strong (and secured ) connection that works on all my other tech devices. I am sure there must be other steps I need to take, but I can't remember what they are. My iTouch shows the IP Address, etc., which I guess I should manually enter for the iPad? Why doesn't it pick them up automatically?


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I had this problem.  I had to update my router firmware and I had to change to wap encryption instead of the wep encryption.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

You are speaking Greek to me. How do I update my router firmware?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Call apple and have them walk you through all the steps. They helped me with this and it's great now.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

You probably tried this,  but I will mention it anyway,  you have to put in your password for your wi fi router, I had to do this many times because it is case sensitive and I was using one lower case letter.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have entered my password for my router. When I get a few extra hours I will give Apple a call. On the other hand, it really isn't too important for me to use it at home because I have my iTouch and my laptop.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It might be a good idea to involve the IT people at your work.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> It might be a good idea to involve the IT people at your work.


Policies vary by company, but ours explicitly states we do not support people's home networks. Even with company-issued equipment, they are 100% responsible for getting connected.

It's still worth a check, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am pretty sure that I am allowed by my IT to use the iPad on my home wireless. I am quite sure some of my co-workers access their own wifi at home, but I will double check. I know that I cannot bring my laptop to work and access the local network. 

I work 100 miles from home as a school district consultant. I stay in a motel for 3 nights while I am there. I had no trouble accessing the motel unsecured wifi with my iPad. 

Since I am now on official Holiday Break, I have put the iPad back in its box and am trying to forget all school-related issues for a couple of weeks.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I am pretty sure that I am allowed by my IT to use the iPad on my home wireless. I am quite sure some of my co-workers access their own wifi at home, but I will double check. I know that I cannot bring my laptop to work and access the local network.


Sorry, that wasn't what I meant. You're inferring "prohibited" when I'm saying "not supported", and there's a substantial difference.

Our employees are free to use their devices (laptops, smartphones, ipads, etc) on their home wireless network, at wifi hotspots, or on networks at other businesses they might visit. What I meant by "not supported" is we won't help them connect to any networks we don't control--we're not phone support for their home network. There are too many variables involved. If they can get them connected and working, that's fine. If they can't, that's too bad, but not our purview.

You might try rebooting your router. I have seen some occasions in the past where a router will just stop accepting new devices. So your previously set up iPod Touch, laptop, etc all work fine, but when you try to get the iPad online it's no go. Power cycle the router and then try to set up the connection on the iPad from scratch.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My IT guy at work told me that the iPad won't work with the WEP configuration that I have with my Linksys router. He says I need to change it WPA. He also says all my other devices will continue to work. I am a bit hesitant to change to WPA, just because I am pretty illiterate about routers and I am afraid I will get stuck and nothing will work. Can anyone give me any encouragement?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Can anyone give me any encouragement?


Not sure it will be much encouragement, but I changed the configuration on my router last Spring because Apple recommended it as one of the fixes for problems some iPads (including mine, naturally) were having with wifi at the time. I had a bit of trouble remembering the password to my router, but other than that it was easy and painless and worked fine.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I think he's right. It's an easy change, and you'll have no problems! (And if you do, we'll all be here)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I think I changed mine pretty painlessly.  And if I could do it, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

For those who changed from WEP to WPA "painlessly, " can you give me a hint where you started?


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Jane,
Here is an explanation of how to do it with one type of router:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=11354397&#11354397


----------

